# any advice?



## steven (May 3, 2011)

i have been trying to sell 3 of my hogs for like 5 weeks now and still nothing but stupid trolls that say they are going to get them then never do i was just wondering what sites you guys think i should make an ad on? i have one on hoobly / ebayclassifieds / domesticsale so if you guys can think of anymore please tell me


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have no idea, I only breed when I have a waiting list so that the babies already have homes lined up before they're born. I've never advertised babies for sale except on my own website.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

try craigslist and petfinder


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Kijiji?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Kijiji is now ebay classifieds


----------

